# Trojaner entfernen aber wie?



## Mindadar (2. November 2009)

Grüße zusammen. Nach dem starten von wow grade schreite mein pc mich mit folgender meldung an Antivir hat folgenden trojaner gefunden: TR/PSW.Wow.uml.
Im internet habe ich mich erkundigt und Antivirs internetseite meinte das dies ein Trojaner ist. Nun habe ich probiert ihn mit antivir zu löschen. Aber da passiert das selbe als wenn man probiert ausm 30sten stock zu springen und zu überleben. Also nichts, Er wird nicht gelöscht. Kennt ihr eine Möglichkeit diesen zu entfernen?
Dies könnte sogar eine hilfe für andere unwissende sein. Also bitte keine Flames. 
Mit freundlichen grüßen Mindadar....der hofft das sein acc net wieder gehackt wird



Edit: http://www.avira.com/de/threats/section/fu...psw.wow.bh.html 

das sagt avira einem zu dem trojaner


----------



## spectrumizer (2. November 2009)

Zuerst einmal würde ich mir ein *richtiges* Antiviren Programm besorgen, Kaspersky zB. Findest du es nicht etwas fahrlässig, 13,- &#8364; im Monat für ein Spiel auszugeben, aber keine 20-30&#8364; im Jahr für einen ordentlichen Virenschutz? Normal sollte dich ein Antivirenprogramm vor schädlicher Software schützen, BEVOR sie sich auf deinem Rechner einnistet. So ists ja bereits zu spät ...

Als nächstes würde ich versuchen, Windows im abgesicherten Modus zu starten, um dort den Trojaner zu entfernen.

Schlägt das auch fehl -> Ordentliches AV Programm kaufen oder Windows platt machen und frisch installieren. Per Hand 'n Trojaner zu entfernen braucht schon einiges an Know-How.


----------



## Mindadar (2. November 2009)

spectrumizer schrieb:


> Zuerst einmal würde ich mir ein *richtiges* Antiviren Programm besorgen, Kaspersky zB. Findest du es nicht etwas fahrlässig, 13,- € im Monat für ein Spiel auszugeben, aber keine 20-30€ im Jahr für einen ordentlichen Virenschutz? Normal sollte dich ein Antivirenprogramm vor schädlicher Software schützen, BEVOR sie sich auf deinem Rechner einnistet. So ists ja bereits zu spät ...
> 
> Als nächstes würde ich versuchen, Windows im abgesicherten Modus zu starten, um dort den Trojaner zu entfernen.
> 
> Schlägt das auch fehl -> Windows platt machen und frisch installieren. Per Hand 'n Trojaner zu entfernen braucht schon einiges an Know-How.



Wie schon angedeutet. Ich habe keine erfahrung wie ich den  entferne vom pc auch nich im abgesicherten modus


----------



## spectrumizer (2. November 2009)

Windows neu starten und nach dem Bootbildschirm immer wieder F8 drücken, bis du ein Auswahlmenü siehst. Siehst du kein Menü, hast du entweder zu spät oder zuviel gedrückt.


----------



## Mindadar (2. November 2009)

spectrumizer schrieb:


> Windows neu starten und nach dem Bootbildschirm immer wieder F8 drücken, bis du ein Auswahlmenü siehst. Siehst du kein Menü, hast du entweder zu spät oder zuviel gedrückt.



Und wie entfernt man ihn dann?


----------



## Animalm4st3r (2. November 2009)

Das macht es nicht gerade Leicht :/, dann solltest du von einem Sauberen PC aus ganz fix alles wichtigen PW's ändern und erst wieder mit deinem PC öffnen wenn du sicher bist das er sauber ist.


----------



## spectrumizer (3. November 2009)

Mindadar schrieb:


> Und wie entfernt man ihn dann?


Indem du Antivir startest, einen Scanlauf machst und schaust, was dabei rauskommt?

Nimms nicht persönlich, aber in solchen Fällen bin ich echt für einen PC Führerschein, bevor man so'ne Kiste ausgehändigt bekommt. Wer sich seinen Rechner offline zumüllt, fein. Aber wer aus Fahrlässigkeit und Unwissenheit zum potentiellen Problem für andere wird, da hört für mich der Spaß auf.


----------



## Mindadar (3. November 2009)

spectrumizer schrieb:


> Indem du Antivir startest, einen Scanlauf machst und schaust, was dabei rauskommt?
> 
> Nimms nicht persönlich, aber in solchen Fällen bin ich echt für einen PC Führerschein, bevor man so'ne Kiste ausgehändigt bekommt. Wer sich seinen Rechner offline zumüllt, fein. Aber wer aus Fahrlässigkeit und Unwissenheit zum potentiellen Problem für andere wird, da hört für mich der Spaß auf.




Du musst ja nicht antworten -.- Wie oft noch? AVIRA entfernt den scheiss nicht!


----------



## spectrumizer (3. November 2009)

Mindadar schrieb:


> Wie oft noch? AVIRA entfernt den scheiss nicht!


Dann bleiben dir zwei Optionen:

1) Ein richtiges AV Programm besorgen und dafür halt mal 50,-€ ausgeben ... oder ...
2) Windows platt machen, frisch installieren


----------



## Animalm4st3r (3. November 2009)

Animalm4st3r schrieb:


> dann solltest du von einem Sauberen PC aus ganz fix alles wichtigen PW's ändern und erst wieder mit deinem PC öffnen wenn du sicher bist das er sauber ist.


Ganz Wichtig, sonst hast nacher bei Amazon 10 Fernseher gekauft wenn du verstehst


----------



## Mindadar (3. November 2009)

Animalm4st3r schrieb:


> Ganz Wichtig, sonst hast nacher bei Amazon 10 Fernseher gekauft wenn du verstehst



Ich bin nicht blöd. Ich hab pw´s geändert...und bei amazon binsch eh net...Und die hilfe von dir habe ich ja auch bis jetzt verstanden...ich werde es jetzt erst mal mit UNLOCKER und nem anderen trojanerentferner probieren den man im offiziellen wow forum empfohlen hat


----------



## Delylia (3. November 2009)

huhu!
ich habe genau den selben virus auf meinem Pc!!!!

ich bekomme den auch nicht weg.
ich habe versucht die datei im gesicherten modus zu entfernen, die klappte auch, aber als ich dann neu gestartet habe und antivir durchlaufen lies kam wieder die meldung, dass ich den noch drauf habe, allerdings war beim öffnen von wow ruhe.... hmmm... mir werden zwei neue meldungen angezeigt mit dem selben virenname aber in anderen dateien....
muss ich den pc jetzt wirklich mal wieder formatieren? ich meine das kann ja nit sein, dass ich den dann ständig formatieren muss nur wegen so einem mist!!!


----------



## Tilbie (3. November 2009)

Sonen Trojaner wird man in den seltensden fällen komplett los. Das einzige was hilft is komplett plattmachen


----------



## Delylia (3. November 2009)

joa dann formatier ich den pc hab irgendwann wieder den müll drauf und kann grad wieder formatieren oder wie? xD

was eh krass ist, jetzt kommt die meldung und vor paar tagen wurde ich schon gehackt xD


----------



## Xerivor (3. November 2009)

Ich finds cool das manche sagen Free AV wär kein "vernünftiges" Antivirus Programm aber manche (nicht alle) schneiden sogar noch schlechter ab  die was kosten...z.B. Norton hat sich gemacht war ja mal der größte Crap...


----------



## spectrumizer (3. November 2009)

Wenn dein Antivir dir sagt, dass du'n Trojaner hast, ists schon zu spät und das Programm hat seinen Sinn verfehlt. Und da das Programm damit beweißt, dass es unsicher ist, würde ich ihm auch nicht (mehr) meinen Computer anvertrauen.

Es ist die Aufgabe eines richtigen AV dich zu schützen, BEVOR sich irgendwas auf dem Rechner einnisten kann.

Daher kann man es nur immer wieder sagen: Leute, die 13,- im Monat für'n MMO ausgeben und sich zeitgleich weigern, 30-40,- im Jahr für'n ordentlichen Virenschutz auszugeben, handeln grob fahrlässig.


----------



## Ol@f (3. November 2009)

Gibt es nicht ein Programm(?) mit dem man alle Verbindungen zum Internet überprüfen und so dann den entsprechenden Trojaner gezielt löschen kann? Ein Kollege hat davon immer geschwärmt.


----------



## spectrumizer (3. November 2009)

Nein. Dein Kollege muß was anderes meinen.

Ein Trojaner ist ja keine Internetverbindung. Die meisten Trojaner bauen nur dann 'ne Verbindung zum INet auf, wenn sie die gesammelten Daten schicken. Das geht entweder per eMail, FTP oder IRC Bot.

Das Problem am "Löschen" von Trojanern ist, dass sie sich meist mit mehreren Dateien auf dem System einnisten, die sich mehrfach beim Systemstart starten und sich gegenseitig überwachen, sowie neustarten, falls einer der Trojaner-Prozesse im Task Manager gekillt wird.

Sowas manuell zu entfernen geht, ist aber knifflig, da man eben diesen Mechanismus aushebeln und austricksen muß. Hat man das aber mal geschafft, ists nur noch das löschen von 2-3 Dateien und fertig.


----------



## Xerivor (3. November 2009)

spectrumizer schrieb:


> Wenn dein Antivir dir sagt, dass du'n Trojaner hast, ists schon zu spät und das Programm hat seinen Sinn verfehlt. Und da das Programm damit beweißt, dass es unsicher ist, würde ich ihm auch nicht (mehr) meinen Computer anvertrauen.
> 
> Es ist die Aufgabe eines richtigen AV dich zu schützen, BEVOR sich irgendwas auf dem Rechner einnisten kann.
> 
> Daher kann man es nur immer wieder sagen: Leute, die 13,- im Monat für'n MMO ausgeben und sich zeitgleich weigern, 30-40,- im Jahr für'n ordentlichen Virenschutz auszugeben, handeln grob fahrlässig.



Darüber könnt man sich jetzt Stunden lang schreiben ... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Aber im Großen und ganzen hast du Recht das das AV seine Aufgabe verfehlt hat wenn der Virus o.ä. auf dem Rechner ist.


----------



## Rethelion (3. November 2009)

Welche Dateien sind laut Antivir bei euch infiziert? Nur um sicher zu gehen, dass es sich nicht um einen Fehlalarm handelt, würde ich diese Dateien mal auf http://www.virustotal.com/de/ hochladen um sich noch einmal zu überprüfen.
Dann ist es natürlich wichtig, wie schon gesagt, alle Passwörter von einem anderen PC aus zu ändern( nicht vom infizierten aus^^).
Und danach wäre es empfehlenswert den PC komplett zu formatieren um sicher zu gehen dass man wirklich alles los wird.
Wenn ihr aber versuchen wollt den PC ohne Formatieren sauber zu bekommen könnt ihr euch mal Spybot Search&Destroy und Malewarebytes runter laden. Die beiden dann im abgesicherten Modus laufen lassen und alles gefundene löschen. Nach einem Neustart würde ich den PC dann noch einmal durchsuchen und am besten noch einen Onlinescan wie den von Kaspersky starten.
Nur selbst wenn da nichts gefunden wird können eure PCs immer noch infiziert sein.


----------



## Delylia (3. November 2009)

ich denke mal formatieren ist das weniger anstrengende von allem xD

tjoa trotzdem danke
hab nur gedacht man bekommt den ohne formatieren hin, nur wenn das eh net so sicher ist lass ichs lieber xD


----------



## Kyragan (4. November 2009)

Xerivor schrieb:


> Darüber könnt man sich jetzt Stunden lang schreiben ...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Was für ein Käse.
Wenn etwas nicht drauf soll hilft dagegen nur ne Firewall und da hilft dir auch dein gepriesenes Kapersky nix. Das scannt nehmlich auch nur den PC beim schreiben bzw. lesen und gleicht dann mit der Datenbank ab. Das einzige, was alle kostenpflichtigen Antivirusprogramme von der kostenlosen AntiVir-Version unterscheidet ist der Umfang der Datenbank. Sprich Phishing Schutz, Keylogger usw. 
Alle grundsätzlich gefährlichen oder nervigen Viren und Trojaner erkennt das kostenlose AntiVir auch, mit ähnlich hoher Trefferrate wie Mr.Kapersky.


----------



## spectrumizer (4. November 2009)

Kyragan schrieb:


> Was für ein Käse.
> Wenn etwas nicht drauf soll hilft dagegen nur ne Firewall und da hilft dir auch dein gepriesenes Kapersky nix. Das scannt nehmlich auch nur den PC beim schreiben bzw. lesen und gleicht dann mit der Datenbank ab. Das einzige, was alle kostenpflichtigen Antivirusprogramme von der kostenlosen AntiVir-Version unterscheidet ist der Umfang der Datenbank. Sprich Phishing Schutz, Keylogger usw.
> Alle grundsätzlich gefährlichen oder nervigen Viren und Trojaner erkennt das kostenlose AntiVir auch, mit ähnlich hoher Trefferrate wie Mr.Kapersky.


Es ist nicht nur die Datenbank, die unterschiedlich ist. Es sind auch die angewandten Suchalgorithmen, die ganze Programmierung drumherum, etc.

Mein Kaspersky warnt mich schon, BEVOR sich irgendwas auf meinem Rechner einnisten könnte. Wenn's dir erst sagt, dass du was hast, wenn du's schon hast, ists zu spät.
Zur Zeit ist zB so ein Spam von "LSM Company" im Umlauf. Ich hab K9 als Spamfilter vor meinem Thunderbird (TB -> K9 -> INet) und Kasp warnt mich davor, dass die Mail 'nen Trojaner ("contact.exe") drin hat, bevor sie noch am K9 ankommt.
Genauso mit Webseiten, Scripten, ...

Auch warnt mich Kasp, wenn ich ein Programm starte, was typische Trojaner- / Viren-Aktivitäten hat. Zum Beispiel Keylogger (beim ersten Starten von nem neuen Spiel bekommste das häufig), Programme die sich mit dem INet verbinden, etc.

DAS nenn ich Schutz.


----------



## Kyragan (4. November 2009)

Das gleiche, warnen beim Aufruf von Internetseiten/E-Mails ohne die tatsächlich schädlichen Teile gedownloadet zu haben macht AntiVir auch. Im Grunde lesen die Programme auch nichts anderes aus als den Browsercage und schalten sich beim Empfang der Daten vor, bevor der User irgendwas auf seiner Platte sieht. Aber vorhanden sind die Dateien alle mal, wenn auch nur im Temp-Ordner oder im Browsercache.


----------



## spectrumizer (4. November 2009)

Dann frag ich mich, wie der TE sich trotz AntiVir 'n Trojaner eingefangen hat? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kyragan (4. November 2009)

Jeder Virenscanner hat Lücken. Davon abgesehen garantiert keiner, dass das Ding richtig eingestellt war. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kaldreth (4. November 2009)

Delylia schrieb:


> joa dann formatier ich den pc hab irgendwann wieder den müll drauf und kann grad wieder formatieren oder wie? xD
> 
> was eh krass ist, jetzt kommt die meldung und vor paar tagen wurde ich schon gehackt xD



Vielleicht solltest du dir dann mal überlegen wo du den Trojaner her hast, wenn du ihn ständig wieder bekommst!? Ich hatte schon seit Jahren kein Viren/Trojaner etc. Problem mehr! 

Wichtig! Windows aktuell halten! Firewall im Router oder Software benutzen und ein aktuelles Virenprogramm verwenden und dieses auch aktuell halten!

Ich halte 25 € für ein Internetsecurity Programm übrigens auch für gut angelegtes Geld!


----------



## Perkone (4. November 2009)

Ich frage mich einfach, wie man an solche Viren überhaupt kommt? Mein PC ist seit Jahren Virenfrei, nichtmal malware oder sonstiges geteufels drauf. Kaspersky Antivirus droben und funzt.
In der Hinsicht wäre eine Computerschulung über Viren und deren Verhalten ganz richtig, bevor man vom ISP Internet kriegt... Solang man sich net auf dubiosen Websites aufhält oder spammails liest un nen guten Virenschutz hat, passiert sowas gar nicht.

Aber @topic: HDD komplett formatieren, Win neu rauf, aktuelle Treiber vorher ausm Netz laden und DANN einen kostenpflichtigen Antivirus drauftun (Kaspersky AV kostet 1 Jahr ca 25 Euro... Dasses wert). Viel Erfolg ^^


----------

